# Keeps looping back to login screen



## walterbyrd (Jan 22, 2015)

Just when I thought I had everything working. 

I used this video as a guide

How-to install freeBSD 10.1 Plus the mate desktop and basic applications





Everything seemed to be working. I logged in as myself once, logged out, then logged in as root, and logged out. 

Now, whenever I try to log in, the screen blinks, acts like it's going to log me in, then I am sent back to the login screen. This occurs whether I try to log in as myself, or root. 

I am sure I have the name and password correct. If I try to log in with bad name, or password, the system stays where it is and beeps. When I use a correct login, it's very different. 

For a while, I was getting a message about a zero length DMA string. It is hard to read the screen because it's only there for an instant.


----------



## walterbyrd (Jan 22, 2015)

I commented out slim_enable in rc.conf. That way I can, at least, log in.

I try running `xinit` at the command line, and it almost works. I can see the desktop for an instant. Then everything crashes. Oddly, this was working fine before.

Here is the tail end of my Xorg.0.log file

```
[   178.450] (EE) Segmentation fault at address 0x80dbdfa78
[   178.450] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   178.450] (EE) Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting
[   178.450] (EE)
[   178.450] (EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
    at http://wiki.x.org
for help.
[   178.450] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.
[   178.450] (EE)
[   178.501] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```
My .xinitrc files just have "exec mate-session" with no quotes.
Here is my rc.conf file

```
hostname="ash"
ifconfig_nfe0="inet 192.168.1.107 netmask 0xffffff00"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
mouse_enable="YES"
# slim_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
```
I also get a lot of these errors on the screen:

```
Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting.
. . .
Fatal IO error 35 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.
```
This really sucks. The system was working great.


----------



## walterbyrd (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe it's a bug? 

I have NVidia graphics. Seems that FreeBSD has issues with that.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=195781

I am new to FreeBSD. I am not really sure which version of xorg I am using, or which Nvidia graphics chip I have.


----------



## walterbyrd (Jan 22, 2015)

I was able to install openbox. So far, it half-way works.


----------



## youngunix (Jan 27, 2015)

walterbyrd said:


> Maybe it's a bug?
> 
> I have NVidia graphics. Seems that FreeBSD has issues with that.
> 
> ...


That driver is for very old (legacy) nVidia GPUs, but you really need to know which nVidia GPU you are running in order to install the proper drivers. You can use the following commands to determine that:

`% lshw
% lspci -vvv
% egrep NVIDIA /var/log/Xorg.0.log`


----------



## Juanitou (Jan 27, 2015)

youngunix said:


> % lshw
> % lspci -vvv


Maybe I’m missing something, but these are not FreeBSD commands. I’d use pciconf(8), e.g. `pciconf -lvcb`.


----------



## walterbyrd (Jan 27, 2015)

FWIW: 


```
pciconf -lvcb.
none0@pci0:0:0:0:    class=0x050000 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03ea10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 Memory Controller'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
    cap 08[44] = HT slave
    cap 08[dc] = HT MSI address window enabled at 0xfee00000
isab0@pci0:0:1:0:    class=0x060100 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03e010de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 LPC Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
none1@pci0:0:1:1:    class=0x0c0500 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03eb10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 SMBus'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = SMBus
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xfc00, size 64, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x1c00, size 64, enabled
    bar   [24] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf400, size 64, enabled
    cap 01[44] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
none2@pci0:0:1:2:    class=0x050000 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03f510de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 Memory Controller'
    class      = memory
    subclass   = RAM
ohci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x0c0310 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03f110de rev=0xa3 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 USB 1.1 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfe02f000, size 4096, enabled
    cap 01[44] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
ehci0@pci0:0:2:1:    class=0x0c0320 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03f210de rev=0xa3 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 USB 2.0 Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfe02e000, size 256, enabled
    cap 0a[44] = EHCI Debug Port at offset 0x98 in map 0x14
    cap 01[80] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
pcib1@pci0:0:4:0:    class=0x060401 card=0xcb8410de chip=0x03f310de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 PCI bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 0d[b8] = PCI Bridge card=0xcb8410de
    cap 08[8c] = HT MSI address window disabled at 0xfee00000
hdac0@pci0:0:5:0:    class=0x040300 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03f010de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 High Definition Audio'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = HDA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfe024000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[44] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit, vector masks enabled with 1 message
    cap 08[6c] = HT MSI fixed address window enabled at 0xfee00000
atapci0@pci0:0:6:0:    class=0x01018a card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03ec10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 IDE'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xf000, size 16, enabled
    cap 01[44] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
nfe0@pci0:0:7:0:    class=0x068000 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03ef10de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 Ethernet'
    class      = bridge
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfe02d000, size 4096, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xec00, size 8, enabled
    cap 01[44] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 8 messages, 64 bit, vector masks enabled with 8 messages
    cap 08[6c] = HT MSI fixed address window enabled at 0xfee00000
atapci1@pci0:0:8:0:    class=0x010185 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03f610de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 SATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x9f0, size 8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xbf0, size 4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x970, size 8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xb70, size 4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xd800, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfe02c000, size 4096, enabled
    cap 01[44] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[b0] = MSI supports 4 messages, 64 bit 
    cap 08[cc] = HT MSI fixed address window disabled at 0xfee00000
atapci2@pci0:0:8:1:    class=0x010185 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03f610de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 SATA Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x9e0, size 8, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xbe0, size 4, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x960, size 8, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xb60, size 4, enabled
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xc400, size 16, enabled
    bar   [24] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfe02b000, size 4096, enabled
    cap 01[44] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[b0] = MSI supports 4 messages, 64 bit 
    cap 08[cc] = HT MSI fixed address window disabled at 0xfee00000
pcib2@pci0:0:9:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x000010de chip=0x03e810de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 PCI Express bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 0d[40] = PCI Bridge card=0x000010de
    cap 01[48] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 2 messages, 64 bit 
    cap 08[60] = HT MSI address window disabled at 0xfee00000
    cap 10[80] = PCI-Express 1 root port slot max data 256(256) link x16(x16)
                 speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC0
pcib3@pci0:0:11:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x000010de chip=0x03e910de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 PCI Express bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 0d[40] = PCI Bridge card=0x000010de
    cap 01[48] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 2 messages, 64 bit 
    cap 08[60] = HT MSI address window disabled at 0xfee00000
    cap 10[80] = PCI-Express 1 root port slot max data 256(256) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC0
pcib4@pci0:0:12:0:    class=0x060400 card=0x000010de chip=0x03e910de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'MCP61 PCI Express bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
    cap 0d[40] = PCI Bridge card=0x000010de
    cap 01[48] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 2 messages, 64 bit 
    cap 08[60] = HT MSI address window disabled at 0xfee00000
    cap 10[80] = PCI-Express 1 root port slot max data 256(256) link x1(x1)
                 speed 2.5(2.5) ASPM disabled(L0s/L1)
    ecap 0002[100] = VC 1 max VC0
vgapci0@pci0:0:13:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x03d010de rev=0xa2 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfb000000, size 16777216, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xe0000000, size 268435456, enabled
    bar   [1c] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfc000000, size 16777216, enabled
    cap 01[48] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
hostb0@pci0:0:24:0:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11001022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
    cap 08[80] = HT host
hostb1@pci0:0:24:1:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11011022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb2@pci0:0:24:2:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11021022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
hostb3@pci0:0:24:3:    class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x11031022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
    cap 0f[f0] = unknown
dc0@pci0:1:5:0:    class=0x020000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x053110d9 rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Macronix, Inc. [MXIC]'
    device     = 'MX987x5'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xbc00, size 256, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfd8ff000, size 256, enabled
    cap 01[44] = powerspec 1  supports D0 D1 D3  current D0
none3@pci0:1:9:0:    class=0x0c0010 card=0x2a61103c chip=0x30441106 rev=0x80 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT6306/7/8 [Fire II(M)] IEEE 1394 OHCI Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = FireWire
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xfd8fe000, size 2048, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xb800, size 128, enabled
    cap 01[50] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D2 D3  current D0
```


----------



## youngunix (Jan 28, 2015)

walterbyrd said:


> FWIW:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


That's your GPU (embedded) and it seems that you are running an nVidia motherboard. If this one x11/nvidia-driver-173 does not work, you can use x11/nvidia-driver-304 or x11/nvidia-driver.


----------



## walterbyrd (Jan 31, 2015)

XFCE4 works fine. Could it still be a driver issue? 

Lumina-DE does not work.


----------

